# REC--Zesty Spinach Bread Appetizer (tnt)



## PA Baker (Mar 16, 2005)

*Zesty Spinach Bread*

1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 Tbsp olive oil
1 package (10 oz) frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce, optional
¼ tsp pepper
1 Italian bread shell (like Boboli)
1 medium tomato, seeded and chopped
2 c (8 oz) mozzarella cheese, shredded


In a medium skillet, cook onion and garlic in oil until tender, about 4 minutes, stirring frequently. Add spinach, Worcestershire sauce, and pepper. Mix well.

Remove from heat and set aside. Spread spinach mixture evenly over bread and top with tomato. Sprinkle evenly with cheese.


Bake at 400F for 12-14 minutes or until heated through and cheese is melted. Slice in small wedges or rectangles and serve.


----------

